# Requsting permission to land



## F-14 (Jan 27, 2008)

tower this is F-14 requsting permission to land over


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2008)

F-14 this is a tower.Cleared to land,wind 240 degrees 5 knots.
Welcome to our airfield.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to our strip matey...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from sunny South Australia, F14!


----------



## F-14 (Jan 27, 2008)

roger that thanks for the welcome


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome and watch out for the diggers on the tarmac!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 27, 2008)

Wurger said:


> F-14 this is a tower.Cleared to land,wind 240 degrees 5 knots.
> Welcome to our airfield.


Forgot the Altimeter


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, F14. Quite a novel introdution.... 

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome and taxi down 4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Why dont you tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 27, 2008)

welcome , everybody here is very nice and easygoing , lots of good stuff, happy landing,s randy


----------



## plan_D (Jan 27, 2008)

He's crashed; Wurger didn't tell him QFE ! 

Welcome to the site, F-14.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2008)

welcome and agree with adler tell us some info about yourself.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the tarmac


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2008)

G'day, welcome aboard.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## DBII (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome and head over to the O club. The newbies have to buy a round. Watch out for Les, he is the Cmdr of the ADA unit. 

DBII


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 29, 2008)

F-14 in the pattern, please ident?


----------



## F-14 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok iam a 20 year old student my Real name is Kiran i am an avavtion freek i am a Member of Indian defence fourm (Mods no offence its not an Ad )
well Gereme an austrialan member here are Mates from IDF thats all for me and my specialitiy is Air craft recce


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2008)

If Recce is ur thing, u may want to educate urself some more on the other facets of aerial engagements, since reading ur post on the top ten fighters showed ur lack of education on the subject....


----------



## F-14 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well sir i dint say that I am an Ace on the subject


----------



## kitin (Jan 31, 2008)

welcome to the forum F-14...


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome F-14. You'll find this is a pretty good place to learn about things with wings. There's some really sharp guys (And a sharp gal) here who know more about WW2 aviation than you'll come across anywhere else.


----------



## F-14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gee thanks guys for such a warm welcome 

Regards 

F-14


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2008)

G'day mate and ignore Njaco. We sometimes forget to feed him raw meat and he gets a bit cranky and crappy towards Diggers (Aussies) By the way Njaco its your shout mate (time to get the beer in)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion? The next round be in six packs and not these bloody kegs! freakin arms are getting long and I got short pockets. (or is it the other way around?).

And where's my raw Koala bear meat!!!!!


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 5, 2008)

Koala meat of the menu Njaco. And don't mention Whale hunting at the moment. Australia is having a piss fight with Japan over Whaling in the Australian Antartic Territory. We don't want the Japanese Killing Whales and some stupid bastards in Japan have drawn the RACE Card Njaco. Wrong move to make definitely with Australians. Especially some one like me. Been in Youtube giving lumps to arrogant Japanese Ultra Right Wing Fruit Loops


----------

